

Ask HN: What gives with multiple submissions? - tswicegood

I've had a few submissions lately go through that were duplicates.  I used to never check HN before submitting because it caught all dupes and treated it as an upvote.  I just submitted "Ewww, you use PHP?" after reading, only to be surprised to be the first to submit it, followed by surprised again to see the @newsyc100 tweeting it had &#62; 100 upvotes already.  Checked the front page, and sure enough there's the article I just submitted as new, submitted 5 hours ago.<p>Has anything changed or am I just happening upon a quirk in the system a lot more frequently?
======
makecheck
I've always wished there were a way for articles to be manually "collected",
so that when we can see two links are the same, we can flag them as such. I
put this in the feature requests page at one point.

But for now, apparently only URLs that are absolutely the same (down to the
last character) work this way. If someone submits the print version, or a blog
talking about the story, or whatever, it becomes unique.

------
gyardley
The URLs most likely weren't the same. That front-page MailChimp article went
to the top-level blog, not the post itself.

~~~
tswicegood
Ahh - that makes sense. I linked to the exact article, you know, for
RESTfulness and such. Still, annoying, but makes sense.

